# Hello, i'm a new entry of mantidforum!



## butlittlegood (Sep 17, 2007)

hello to all  , i'm an italian boy and i love the insect!My name is Alessandro

i have a breeding of insect leaf(Phyllium siccifolium),for any questions i'm avaible for all! In arrival there are a nymphs of phyllocrania paradoxa!i have read more in this forum.this is a good instrument to learn! :shock: to exchange opinion, to confront!

thank to all and you have patience whit me for my bad english!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome, Butlittlegood. I'ld say your a bit more than a little good! :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## FERRO91 (Sep 17, 2007)

ciao e benvenuto


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome!

Your English is fine.


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 17, 2007)

thank to all!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------

